

Google acquires Labpixies, makers of the "Coolest gadgets on the web" - dmaz
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/04/google-acquires-labpixies.html

======
quizbiz
I wonder if Laxpixies were profitable. I can't read much into their business
model.

~~~
beilabs
1\. ... 2\. get bought by google... 3\. profit?

~~~
adrianwaj
[http://www.thewadi.com/google-acquires-widgets-powerhouse-
la...](http://www.thewadi.com/google-acquires-widgets-powerhouse-labpixies/)
\-- "Google and Labpixies worked closely together on a variety of projects,
including the launch of a number of global OpenSocial based gadgets. Recently,
Google decided it could do more if they were part of the same team, and as
such, announced the acquisition of Labpixies....The company explained the
acquisition: We both felt the time was right to come together."

Thus,

1) Build something users want much better than Google/MS/Apple/etc, or what
MGAe haven't foreseen at all.

2) Strike a working relationship with GMAe employees

3) Get acquired by them

Insert somewhere: protect intellectual property, be careful of employee
loyalty, and beware of idea/content stealing to ensure 3 actually takes place
by GMAe.

------
tzury
As a resident of Tel Aviv let me add few details:

The investments in this company where around 1 million dollars. The company's
income so far stands for "several millions dollars".

Given the fact there are only 10 employees in the company, I assume it was a
profitable one.

------
learnalist
Minusing the already growing snarkey comments, i too am at a loss, probably as
i have never heard of them secondly their website forces me to stay in the
iPhone version.

What am i missing?

Based on the blog post they mentioned igoogle ahead of games. Could it be
linked to creating a more igoogle game marketplace.

Also couldnt help but notice how a game for igoogle would be constrained to
small dimensions, just like those of a mobile.

------
shimonamit
Looks like a talent acquisition, not a complementary product takeover. Kind of
like Etherpad. Developers that know the tech which Google is looking to
implement in their own line of products.

------
mcantelon
Someone to make games for Android?

~~~
apgwoz
Both Line-up and Flood-it are on Android, and are pretty good. The iPhone/iPod
versions of these are much more polished and look better though.

I can imagine that if Google is serious about taking on the iPhone with
Android, they're going to have to start hitting where the iPhone is killing it
--mobile games. Having a company that has created successful games on a
multitude of platforms are going to be great advisors for this effort I'd
think.

